# Why it pays to visit gun shops in dinky little towns



## Zane Zackerly (Jun 13, 2008)

I went travelling this Fourth of July.

We visited several small towns in Southern New Mexico. Hardly anything was open because of the holiday.

In one small town, we just happened to pass a gun shop that was open with customers standing around.

I ended up buying an unfired Ruger Security Six. The muzzle had what appeared to be minor pitting on a strip around the outside of the muzzle rim (bore looked okay), and the actual rust appeared to have been removed with steel wool.

It was just minor cosmetic blemishing that at a distance looked like holster wear, and probably mostly was.

The rest of the gun could have been mistaken for new-in-box, except that you could tell the cylinder had been turned.

When I got the gun home, I detail-stripped it as per Ruger's instructions. For people unfamiliar with Ruger revolvers, they are designed to field strip much like an SKS: the trigger mechanism comes out as a whole unit.

The internals were pristine and the gun appeared unfired. There was not even a hint of powder fowling even in the gun's nooks and crannies. I put more wear on that pistol the first time I shot it than it already had.

I thought I might have paid too much at first ($400), but since I'd been looking for one for seven years I decided to ignore the cosmetic blemishes. When I discovered that the gun appeared unfired, I was especially happy.

These pics are not of my pistol; they are from GunBroker. Since I don't have access to a digital camera, they'll have to do. My pistol looks identical to this one except for a small strip of minor cosmetic blemish around the rim of the muzzle on the left side.


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

It does pay to visit the little guys, I was traveling through Texas close to Granbury where a relative lives, I passed this little "hole in the wall" gun store, family operated, a little old man and his wife ran it, they were the nicest couple and the customer service was the best! they were nice let me shoot a couple of guns in their back yard, they lived next to the store. When it came time to leave I knew I couldn't leave without something they were so nice to me, I bought their whole stock of 7.62X39 ammo! It was about 3.75 a box! I left with almost 1,000 rounds....haha, they couldn't have been happier, nor could I.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

A beautiful revolver. Congrats


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I got one just like her and she is a shooter. It the top one in the picture.








I agree that stopping in small shops you can find the best deals sometimes. Here's a picture of my Speed-Six I found one day when out of town.:smt023


----------

